# هل شرط ان يكون عدد الايونات الساليه مساوى لعدد الايوناج الموجبه فى الماء



## الكيميائى الروش (23 ديسمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 

تحيه طيبه وبعد 

انا كيميائى فى شركة تحلية مياه قمت باجراء تحليل لعينة مياه 

وكان T.D.S 460 mg /L

وعملت تحليل لايونات Na , Mg , K,SO4, No3, Cl , Si, Fe , 

وكان تركيز الكلوريد Cl 

312.4 Mg /L

وباقى العناصر ما بين 10 الى 20 

وبكده هيكون عدد الايونات السالبه اكبر من عدد الايونات السالبه 

ما هو السبب فى ذالك 

افيدونى افادكم الله 

تحياتى 

الكيمائى الروش


----------



## نبيل عواد الغباري (23 ديسمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم
اخي الكريم انت حسبت النتائج بشكل وزني وربطت ذلك بالعدد وهذا خطأ
وللتوضيح نقول ان مجموع شحنة الايونات السالبة يجب ان يساوي مجموع شحنة الايونات الموجبة وليس عددا او وزنا وحسب حساباتك فان الكلورايد الذي فحصته قد يكون مرتبطا باي من العناصر الموجبة مثل الصوديوم او الماغنيسيوم او البوتاسيوم او الحديد ومثال ذلك .
NaCl -------> Na + Cl 
هنا مجموع شحنة الصوديوم تساوي مجموع شحنة الكلور
CaCl2 --------> Ca + 2Cl 
وهنا عدد ايون الكلور السالب 2 بينما ايون الكالسيوم الموجب 1 ولكن مجموع الشحنات لكليهما يساوي 2 
وكذلك الاوزان فانها لا تكون متساوية .
ارجو ان يكون الشرح واضحا وبتوفيق الله


----------



## esamsopc (23 ديسمبر 2010)

في المياه الطبيعية مجموع الايونات الموجبة = مجموع الايونات السالبة كماً 

بشرط ان يتم التعبير عن التركيزات بوحدة قياس متماثلة mg/l as CaCO3 وهذه حقيقة فالمادة لاتفني ولاتستحدث من عدم :
SO4 + Cl + Total Alkalinity + NO3 = Na + K + Total Hardness + Heavy Metals

Expressed in mg/l as CaCO3


----------



## esamsopc (23 ديسمبر 2010)

الاخ الذي ذكر ليس عدد او وزن مخطئ لان المواد تتحد بنسب اوزانها المكافئة في المياه الطبيعية المتعادلة


----------



## نبيل عواد الغباري (24 ديسمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم
الاخ عصام مشكور على المشاركة واعتقد ان اجابتي تتوافق مع اجابتك عند تحويلك للوحدات على اساس CaCo3 وحسب سؤال الاخ الكيميائي الروش تم توضيح الموضوع بشكل مبسط ومن المؤكد ان تفاعل المواد يتم على اساس الاوزان المكافئة ومجموع المواد المتفاعلة يساوي مجموع المواد الناتجة بينما لا تتساوى عدديا او وزنيا بناء على السؤال مجموع الايونات السالبة مع الايونات الموجبة لان اتحاد المواد يرتبط بالاوزان المكافئة كما ذكرت وليس بالتساوي عددا او وزنا .
وبتوفيق الله


----------



## الكيميائى الروش (25 ديسمبر 2010)

الف شكر للمهندس نبيل عواد والمهندس esamsopc 

هشرح لحضراتكم 

دلوقتى انا عندى عينة مياه اخدت متين مللى وعملت ليهم عملت تجفيف طبعاً المياه تبخرت وبقى الاملاح اللى كانت ذائبه فى المياه اخدتها وزنتها وضربتها فى 5 علشان اطلع تركيز الاملاح الذائبه فى واحد لتر 1000 ملل طلعت 460ملل جرام / اللتر 

بعد كده عملت تحليل للعينه كايونات موجبه وسالبه 

طلع الاتى 

T. Hardness As Caco3 : 12.3 mg/ l
P Alkalinity as caco3 : 4.9 mg/l
Ca : 8 mg/l
Mg : 1.53 mg / l
K : 3.43 mg / l
total iron : 0.005 mg / l
so4 : 0 mg / l
Cl : 312.4 Mg / l
No3 : 1 mg / l
F : 0.09 mg/ l
si : 2.3 mg / l

كده التحليل ده منطقى ولا ؟

طيب احياناً يكون لما بجمع تركيز الايونات السالبه والموجبه بيتطلع اكتر من نسبة الاملاح الكليه الذائبه 

يعنى مثلاً لو مجموع تركيز الايونات الموجبه والسالبه 800 ملل جرام على اللتر فى حين ان تركيز الاملاح الذائبه 

الفعلى 600 مللى جرام على اللتر ؟

يا ترى ايه السبب طيب وانا اعتمد اى نتيجه 

اللى انا حصلت عليها من الايونات ولا اللى انا حصلت عليها من طريق التجفيف والوزن 

اسف لاطاله


----------



## نبيل عواد الغباري (25 ديسمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم
هل بالامكان تحديد نوعية العينة ( مصدرها ) وطرق التحليل المتبعة
للتمكن من مقارنة النتائج 
وبتوفيق الله


----------



## الكيميائى الروش (27 ديسمبر 2010)

العينه R O product water 

طرق التحليل ال T.D.S التجفيف والوزن 

الكوريد بالمعياره ب نترات فضه 

Hardness ب المعياره ب EDTA 

Alkalinity : بالمعياره ايضاً 

وباقى العناصر ب spectophotometer 

تحياتى 

الكيميائى الروش


----------



## mam_engineer (29 ديسمبر 2010)

أنا لست عندى إجابة عن الموضوع ولكن أحببت أن أشارك لأن الموضوع هام ونتمنى ممن له خبرة أن يشارك ويفيد جميع متابعى الموضوع


----------



## نبيل عواد الغباري (29 ديسمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم
الاخ الكيميائي الروش تحياتي لك
اقترح ان تفحص الايصالية الكهربائية للماء المنتج واحسب الاملاح بالضرب الايصالية في 0.65 تحصل على كمية الاملاح الذائبة مثال اذا كانت الايصالية الكهربائية 100 بالضرب في 0.65 تكون الاملاح الذائبة 65 لان طريقة التبخير تحتمل خطأ بسبب الوزن . اما باقي النتائج فتعتبر عالية وهي ليست مواصفات لمياه مقطرة او قريبة منها 
T. Hardness As Caco3 : 12.3 mg/ l 
P Alkalinity as caco3 : 4.9 mg/l 
Ca : 8 mg/l
Mg : 1.53 mg / l
K : 3.43 mg / l
total iron : 0.005 mg / l
so4 : 0 mg / l
Cl : 312.4 Mg / l
No3 : 1 mg / l
F : 0.09 mg/ l
si : 2.3 mg / l
وهل هذه المواصفات حسب تصميم الوحدة ( RO ) 
وبتوفيق الله


----------



## صبرى ابوعجيلة (29 ديسمبر 2010)

كما شرح الأخوة تحول وزن الايون الى ملى جرام لكل لتر ككربونات الكالسيوم وتجمع الايونات الموجبة وتجمع كدلك الايونات السالبة حاصل الطرح *100 تقسيم المجموع يجب أن يكون أقل من 10 % النتائج مقبولة


----------



## mohammed fawzy13 (29 ديسمبر 2010)

ممكن حضرتك تتأكد تانى ، كده معناه انا لو مسكت المية دى عتكهرب


----------



## نبيل عواد الغباري (31 ديسمبر 2010)

اخي محمد السلام عليكم
الايصالية الكهربائية هي فحص يتم في المختبر وهو دليل على وجود الاملاح الذائبة في الماء وليس تيار كهربائي ومش حتتكهرب لما تمسك الماء . وبتوفيق الله


----------



## الكيميائى الروش (11 يناير 2011)

شكراً لكم جميعا ولكن انا عندى الجهاز اللى بيقيس PH , TDS . Conductivity 

بس انا قريت كتير قوى ان التوصليه الكهربائيه تدل على الاملاح الموجوده فى الماء ولكن لا يمكن حسابها بضربها فى عامل ثابت 0.65 لان العامل ده بيتغير ومن خلال احتكاكى ان لو التركيز تحت الالف مافيش مشاكل لكن فوق الالف بيبقى فيه مشكله كبيره قوى وخصوصا اننا اساسا اننا شركة تصميم وتنفيذ وتشغيل وصيانه 

فانا بعملها بطريقة الوزن والتجفيف وده طبعا بعد لما قابلتنا مشاكل كتير قوى بسبب حساب تركيز الاملاح من خلال التوصيليه


----------



## الكيميائى الروش (11 يناير 2011)

> 29-12-2010 03:08 PM
> نبيل عواد الغباري السلام عليكم
> الاخ الكيميائي الروش تحياتي لك
> اقترح ان تفحص الايصالية الكهربائية للماء المنتج واحسب الاملاح بالضرب الايصالية في 0.65 تحصل على كمية الاملاح الذائبة مثال اذا كانت الايصالية الكهربائية 100 بالضرب في 0.65 تكون الاملاح الذائبة 65 لان طريقة التبخير تحتمل خطأ بسبب الوزن . اما باقي النتائج فتعتبر عالية وهي ليست مواصفات لمياه مقطرة او قريبة منها
> ...



اه المحطه متصممه على كده محطة R O 

على فكره انا استفدت قوى من الموضوع ده لان اغلب المعامل اللى كنا بنتعامل معاهم قبل كده قبل لما نعمل معمل خاص بينا كنت تلاقى تركيز السالب قد الموجب وده طبعا حاجه علميه خاطئه جداً 

انا دلوقتى بدخل النتايح على برنامج ions balance 

وبحسب منها تركيز الصوديوم وتقريبا بتكون العينه متعادله يعنى المفروض يقرأ واحد 

بس لو قرأ 0.85 بتمشى يعنى 

يمكن يكون الفرق ده بسبب الدقه برده 

بس اهم حاجه انى طلعت شغال صح لان المعامل التانيه دى كانوا عاملين لي عقده 

من ان لازم التركيز يساوى التركيز وانا اتعلمت منك ان المهم الشحنه تبقى متعادله 

لان زرة كالسيوم تحتاج 2 رزة كلوريد علشان تتفاعل معها وبالتالى تركيز الكلوريد هيبقى اكتر من تركيز الكالسيوم 

تحياتى ومتشكر لكل من افادنى بمعلومه 

الكيميائى الروش


----------



## نبيل عواد الغباري (11 يناير 2011)

السلام عليكم
اخي الكيميائي الروش المحترم
يوجد في الماء احيانا مواد عالقة وليست ذائبة ولذلك نتيجة التجفيف للعينة لا تمثل الاملاح الذائبة فقط وانما مضافا لها المواد العالقة اما الثابت 0.65 فهو يمثل الاملاح الذائبة فقط ويمكن ان يصل الثابت الى 0.7 حسب نوعية الماء 
وبتوفيق الله


----------



## الكيميائى الروش (11 يناير 2011)

نبيل عواد الغباري قال:


> السلام عليكم
> اخي الكيميائي الروش المحترم
> يوجد في الماء احيانا مواد عالقة وليست ذائبة ولذلك نتيجة التجفيف للعينة لا تمثل الاملاح الذائبة فقط وانما مضافا لها المواد العالقة اما الثابت 0.65 فهو يمثل الاملاح الذائبة فقط ويمكن ان يصل الثابت الى 0.7 حسب نوعية الماء
> وبتوفيق الله



مهو انا يا بشمهندس بعمل فلتره للماء باستخدام فلتر واحد ميكرون عن طريق vacuum pump 

قبل لما اعملها عملية تجفيف ولو شغال على تصميم محطه لازم اعمل فلتره عند 5 ميكرون لان الكارتديج فلتر اللى بنستعمله فى المحطه قبل membrane 5 ميكرون 

تحياتى


----------



## نبيل عواد الغباري (11 يناير 2011)

السلام عليكم
جزيل الشكر على توضيح الموضوع ومع ذلك فان جهاز فحص الايصالية الكهربائية يعمل على نظام الفاكتور المذكور لاعطاء قيمة الاملاح الذائبة ولا يوجد هناك متحسس او قطب فحص للاملاح الذائبة غير هذه الطريقة وطريقتك صحيحة 100 % كما تقول ولكن تجربتي مع طرق الفحص بالوزن بها مجال للخطأ اما خلال عملية التبخير او في الوزن حيث ان هناك بعض المواد قد تحمل مع البخار او يكون هناك فرق في الوزن .
وارجو لك التوفيق


----------



## moazab (12 يناير 2011)

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله
الاخ العزيز المهندس نبيل -مشكور لتعليقاتك وبخصوص العلاقه ما بيين التوصيليه الكهربيه والاملاح الذائبه فهى كالتالى:كميه الملاح الذائبه تساوى ثلثى التوصيليه الكهربيه تقريبا فى حاله مياه البحر اما بالنسبه الى ro productفهى نصف التوصيليه و هى حسابات تقريبيه.
مهندس ايمن


----------

